
Ask HN: Interested in learning k8s and willing to beta test our platform? - mstipetic
We&#x27;re building a new hands-on kubernetes learning platform and it&#x27;d be great if somebody interested in learning k8s would like to try us out.<p>Maybe some of you remember us, we had a Show HN months ago as Magic Sandbox and since then we&#x27;ve been building on the concept. We&#x27;re still rough around the edges, but we&#x27;re happy with how things are shaping up and we&#x27;d really apprecate some feedback.<p>If you&#x27;re interested, have a look at the short tech demo video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=SkjMUY_cAmw and let me know to get a signup link (or sign up at msb.com)
======
pighive
Just sent a request. Thanks!

~~~
mstipetic
Perfect, thanks! I'm sending out confirmation emails as invites come, if there
are any issues please contact me at mislav@ our domain.

~~~
llampx
Just sent a request!

------
gigatexal
I’d be game.

~~~
mstipetic
Awesome, thanks! Please, either sign up at msb.com or send me an email at
mislav@ that domain.

